# Peperomia ID



## xbrennan (Mar 25, 2018)

Picked this up at a local nursery, any idea what species it is? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Van Robinson (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks like Peperomia caperata


----------



## xbrennan (Mar 25, 2018)

Van Robinson said:


> Looks like Peperomia caperata


Yes, I believe you are correct. Thanks for the help!


----------

